
0x00: What are you learning this week? - anbux
Dear Hacker News, 
Put up things you are learning this week and help the community grow.
======
shifto
Data warehousing. Never did anything like it before so I'm curious to how this
will play out.

------
wishinghand
Pagination with Vue and Laravel. I vaguely know how it works, but I’ve never
implemented it before. I’m a front end dev so I’ll have to coordinate with the
backend folks.

------
devm0de
Automatic Lamdba rotation of RDS creds stored in aws secret manager. And then
terraforming it.

------
2rsf
Strengthening my very basic C# skills

------
charleshan
I heard good things about Flutter from a couple of friends so I'm going to
take it for a spin.

------
Artemix
Haskell, mainly to work on GUIs.

Also, continuing to learn Ansible.

------
amirouche
Learning about gnu taler and gnunet.

------
jessehorne
Marketing. In general!

------
krapp
Godot tutorials.

